# Est-ce le bon moment pour acheter un iPad ?



## nantoine (5 Septembre 2010)

bonjour, 
je suis sur le point de craquer pour un iPad mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'une version mise à jour (avec webcam notamment)  est dans les tuyaux : en sait-on plus là-dessus ? 
Dans la mesure ou de grosses nouveautés viennent d'être lancées, peut-on raisonnablement s'attenre à une nouvelle version de l'iPad d'ici la fin d'année ?

merci de bos lumières


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

On peut faire cette réponse pour presque tous les produits Apple : personne n'en sait rien et les bruits qui courent sont invérifiables. Apple a une politique du secret maniaque et ne laissera rien filtrer si elle peut l'éviter. Par ailleurs, l'iPad étant un produit nouveau, on manque totalement de références concernant la périodicité de sa mise à jour. Si l'achat d'un iPad correspond à un réel besoin professionnel, et que les modèles actuels satisfont ce dernier, il serait absurde de le différer. Si par contre rien ne presse, sinon une impulsion d'achat, ou que l'ipad première génération semble encore un peu limité dans ses applications professionnelles, cela peut avoir un sens d'attendre un peu. Dans tous les cas de figure, l'iPad 1 paraîtra toujours moins bon que l'iPad 2, lui-même inférieur à l'iPad 3, etc. Cruel dilemme !


----------



## Rémi M (5 Septembre 2010)

De toute manière, il y aura toujours des remises à niveau des produits, alors comme le dit Cratès, si tu peux attendre, attends, sinon achète.

Et comme on dit, ce n'est que des rumeurs


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2010)

Perso achete le avant noel car apres une prochaine version sortira peu après, moi je l'ai acheté début Août et je suis très content de mon achat ;


----------



## nantoine (5 Septembre 2010)

moi qui pensais tomber sur des devins avec une boule de cristal 
mais merci quand même


----------



## Rémi M (5 Septembre 2010)

Seule la Sainteté Steve Jobs le sait


----------



## MacSedik (5 Septembre 2010)

Un conseil : achètes le l'iPad, la prochaine version si on suit la durée de vie des iPod et autres iPhone ne sortira qu'après Mars 2011... ne te prends pas trop la tête je pense que c'est un peu tôt pour parler de la V2.


----------



## momo-fr (5 Septembre 2010)

Comme MacSedik je pense que la prochaine version sera là en avril 2011, c'est le déroulement normal d'un nouveau produit :
- Lancement
- Mise en prod progressive pour atteindre la masse critique offre/demande
- Retours et analyses
- Ajustement de la V2 qui bien sûr est dans les tuyaux mais ne sortira pas avant le printemps, note que iOs4 sort en novembre sur l'iPad, de quoi faire attendre encore un peu la V2, et surtout, cela va permettre de voir la concurrence arriver début 2011 et lui balancer une belle V2 dans les dents en avril&#8230; le marketing Apple est bien réglé avec l'expérience iPod et iPhone.


----------



## nantoine (5 Septembre 2010)

je m'incline devant la logique de cette réflexion 
chéquier dégainé, je fonce au magasin demain à l'ouverture :style:


----------



## Tshaolin (21 Septembre 2010)

Ah désolé j'arrive trop tard mais enfin mon analyse pourra servir à d'autres j'espère.
Il faut se mettre en tête qu'il n'y a jamais de bon moment pour acheter une V1 c'est le modèle qui a la plus petite durée de vie c'est très courant chez Apple. 

Le A4 qui equipe cet iPad n'est pas mauvais mais ce n'est pas une bête de course non plus disons qu'on est dans une limite un peu inférieure au seuil d'acceptabilité. Sachez qu'il n'arrive même pas à décoder de la HD par lui même il est pour cela secondé par un processeur dédié ce qui signifie qu'il consomme plus d'énergie quand on le sollicite fortement. Il ne fait aucun doute que l'iPad V2 aura une autonomie accrue. Un scientifique français qui bosse dans le domaine du graphisme aux States depuis longtemps et qui est bien au courant de ce qui se trame dans les labos de recherche en parlait, il disait que les iPhone et iPod actuels étaient équivalents aux ordinateurs les plus puissants d'il y a 10 ans et que l'année prochaine serait assez incroyable pour l'iPad notamment avec l'arrivée processeurs double c&#339;urs qui devrait lui assurer une durée de vie plus pérenne avec une puissance de calcul extraordinaire pour ce genre de produit ultramobile leur ouvrant d'autres perspectives applicatives. Là encore ça peut paraitre un détail mais par exemple le passage d'une appli à une autre sera très fluide aucune latence ne sera perceptible qui ferait penser à du multipause.

Le multitâche passe de justesse lui aussi il faudra veiller à ne pas utiliser plusieurs applications lourdes comme des gros jeux par exemple. La Ram est juste. On peut en espérer 512 qui seront plus confortables et acceptables l'an prochain. Qui permettra de naviguer sur au moins 4 pages de poids moyen sans avoir à les recharger quand on passe de l'une à l'autre et le Javascript s'exécutera un peu plus vite que le temps d'un double tap soit de l'ordre des 20 centièmes de secondes contre aux alentours de la seconde pour le modèle actuel.

Il y aura ensuite quelques petits plus déjà connus comme le gyroscope et la webcam bien évidemment. J'espère qu'il aura un bus plus rapide type USB 3 pour des syncro enfin dignes de ce nom 10 fois plus rapides qu'aujourd'hui. 

Donc en définitive on aura un appareil qui pourra prendre en charge sans compromis pour les devs toutes les applications de l'app store et ce pour longtemps !


----------



## Damze (21 Septembre 2010)

La puissance de calcul c'est une chose, mais après si l'application reste fluide pour l'utilisateur autant la prendre.

C'est un peu comme les débats PC : Un CPU de la mort qui tue, à 64 coeurs, cadencé à 5Ghz ça n'ira pas plus vite dans certaines tâches qu'un PC avec C2D. C'est aussi les autres composants, et surtout, surtout l'optimisation des applications qui restent le plus important.


----------



## Tshaolin (22 Septembre 2010)

Tout à fait d'accord il ne s'agit pas de courrir derrière la puissance sans arrêt étant donné. Cependant les devs maîtrisent bien 2 thread et c'est justement ce qu'il y aura l'année prochaine je veux dire par là qu'on touchera à une limite vu que ces machines ne disposent pas de circuit de refroidissement, la fréquence du Gigahertz ne sera pas dépassée. Il faut savoir aussi que le A4 est gravé en 45 nm l'année prochaine les puces pour mobile ne descendront pas plus bas mais disposeront de deux curs pour doubler la puissance de calculs et avoir quelque chose approchant les netbooks les plus onéreux.


----------



## momo-fr (22 Septembre 2010)

J'avais dit à Nantoine que je voyait la V2 en avril, il semble qu'Apple soit en passe de me contredire (janvier/février), si c'est le cas la stratégie est clairement de garder la corde pour 2011 et ne pas laisser beaucoup d'espace à la concurrence.


----------



## chaudletaxi (22 Septembre 2010)

A mon avis avec tous les produits concurrents qui sortent et qui se répandent plus vite que la vitesse de la lumière je ne serais pas étonné de voir la version 2 débarquée assez rapidement et pourquoi pas dès début 2011. Je me pose la question aussi de savoir si cela vaut vraiment le coup de l'acheter maintenant ?
je regarde en fait un peu sur le net ce que tout le monde dit à ce sujet et c'est vrai que c'est assez partagé.
si je l'achète le moins cher c'est chez la Fnac pour le 16 Go (voir ici)
est ce que vous savez si la Fnac c'est sûre ou bien si il faut avoir plutôt tendance à éviter ?

merci


----------



## nuri1951 (22 Septembre 2010)

De toutes façons vue la stratégie courrante de Steve la V2 sera plus chère que la V1 pour moins de différence chaque fois...donc si tu as absolument besoin d'un caméra il faudrait attendre, sinon achète la V1 et que ce soit FNAC ou ailleurs c'est kif-kif, c'est le même produit, c'est la même garantie et ça doit être le même prix affiché sur l'Apple Store...


----------



## MacSedik (23 Septembre 2010)

Damze a dit:


> La puissance de calcul c'est une chose, mais après si l'application reste fluide pour l'utilisateur autant la prendre.



Oui voilà c'est la stratégie d'Apple depuis des années, regardes les CG des Mac... toujours un temps de retard sur les PC et pourtant les ventes records s'accumullent chaque trimestre. 

Pour l'iPad, Oui c'est le bon moment de l'acheter, la V2, comme le dit nuri195, il y aura la Camera pour FaceTime (faut bien faire du marketing dessus hein ) surement un Proco issu des cortex A9 (2 GHz?), 512Mo de RAM et enfin plus d'espace disque. l'écran IPS restera le même vu qu'Apple veut garder son produit "abordable".


----------



## sapos (25 Septembre 2010)

chaudletaxi a dit:


> si je l'achète le moins cher c'est chez la Fnac pour le 16 Go (voir ici)



Compte tenu des frais de port, la FNAC, c'est plus cher que chez Apple.


----------



## nantoine (26 Septembre 2010)

eh ben je vais vous dire un truc : j'ai acheté mon iPad et en suis très content^^

quant au souci de puissance, je pense que personne n'achète cet engin en le concevant comme un outil de travail à forte productivité, c'est donc une donnée importante mais secondaire


----------



## clochelune (30 Septembre 2010)

sapos a dit:


> Compte tenu des frais de port, la FNAC, c'est plus cher que chez Apple.



moi je vais à la Fnac, pas de frais de port et 5% de réduction adhérent! j'ai même eu mon iMac avec 10% de réduction juste avant Noël!
ensuite, tu as la garantie 1 ans Fnac et Apple (la garantie Fnac est nulle, surtout ne pas prendre leur extension de 3 ans, je me suis fait avoir plusieurs fois)
on peut en ce cas prendre la garantie d'Apple (t'as un an pour te décider)


donc pour moi, achat via Fnac, garantie via Apple
j'ai pris iPad dès le premier jour de sa sortie, à la Fnac (en wifi car plus de 3G)
et j'en sus à peu près satisfaite même si je n'en vois pas encore bien toute l'utilité et que ça nous incite à acheter (acheter des  applications, des livres, des abonnements à des magazines, journaux)...
mais pour surfer sur internet de son canapé quand on a le wifi c'st nickel!
un peu cher je trouve cependant... heureusement on me l'a offert

bonne journée


----------

